# U.D Co Poison bottle



## Waterchestnut (Jun 24, 2009)

I have been looking through the Poison bottle section and found the bottle my boyfriend just found me. He just found it and picked it up while we were camping in NH knowing I would LOVE it. It is an U.D Co cobolt blue poison bottle. It has the U.D Co. stamp on the bottom as well as  The letter A and the #9.  I was wonder what year it was made and how much is it worth?  What does the letter A and #9 mean? Is this a rare find?  

 Thanks for all your help.
 D


----------



## Waterchestnut (Jun 24, 2009)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-112960/mpage-1/key-U%252ED%252CPoison/tm.htm#112965

 It is the 2nd pics the blue bottle


----------



## Waterchestnut (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice! [] He thought I would like it because it said Poison on it.. [sm=lol.gif] It is in GREAT shape too. 
 Thanks for the info


----------



## Waterchestnut (Jun 24, 2009)

I forgot what does the "A" and the #9 mean?


----------

